# Best shares for return and best for growth?



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

What are your ideas on the best for return and growth.

I'm sick of sitting on my hands and might dive in soon, I've been thinking of buying a Porsche and I know it would be a stupid thing to do, totally impractical but I'm impulsive so if I put it into shares that will stop me and perhaps the shares wont depreciate as much as the car certainly would.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 July 2009)

do we have to give reasons for holds or can we just post "yeah bud MTS is great and gunna be a superstar after this long term sideways consolidation channel "

or is " yeah m8 i scored a few ABU recently and reckon there goin to the moon for no other reason than that i hold as a speccy punt"

gunna ask if we can have a ramp thread one day but just building up the courage to propose it first


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> do we have to give reasons for holds or can we just post "yeah bud MTS is great and gunna be a superstar after this long term sideways consolidation channel "
> 
> or is " yeah m8 i scored a few ABU recently and reckon there goin to the moon for no other reason than that i hold as a speccy punt"
> 
> gunna ask if we can have a ramp thread one day but just building up the courage to propose it first




Reasons must be given. Ramps will be removed forthwith.

The moderators and I will be watching closely.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 July 2009)

geez your on the ball there joe 

i only just finished typing that !


and fair enough too GO XYZ hardly inspiring or meaningfull 

want me to remove my other post as i do hold both ? or should i add that ABU a mere technical play after a bewt double bottom followed by a spike followed by a retest of DB centre point and therefore leading me to find an entry around 1.8 that TECHNICALLY in my view leads to a low % loss on stoploss point , also points out it is a fairly low vol stock at present and one cannot expect to be wading in with large parcels and also if one holds a large parcel one MAY get stuck in said stock from the OFTEN ever present gaps involved while it is in this low volume stage 

i do hope that this post is a bit more acceptable and not classed as a low quality ramp as geez it took ages to type it

actually after re=reading the title of this thread ABU hardly fits the bill as hardly a solid fundamental co , not looking for a park and watch it grow over the years kind of thing , and bet my left nut that it will never pay a divvy , and suspect it will return to current prices if not lower once it has run its race 

NOT A STOCK FOR INVESTORS

i hold , take from the above as you wish


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

Well thanks but I dont even know what a ramp is, unless it's for loading the Porsche I was going to buy onto a truck.

Not looking for specifics as I know giving advice is iffy but general stuff, I think the banks give good dividends etc so do they ?
I guess it boils down the the miners and banks or Rio BHP and the big 4, I guess thats the safest and easiest or.............
Maybe just drop the lot into an index fund , Vanguard ? but which one ?


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> geez your on the ball there joe
> 
> i only just finished typing that !




I have no life. 

Additionally:











nunthewiser said:


> and fair enough too GO XYZ hardly inspiring or meaningfull
> 
> want me to remove my other post as i do hold both ? or should i add that ABU a mere technical play after a bewt double bottom followed by a spike followed by a retest of DB centre point and therefore leading me to find an entry around 1.8 that TECHNICALLY in my view leads to a low % loss on stoploss point , also points out it is a fairly low vol stock at present and one cannot expect to be wading in with large parcels and also if one holds a large parcel one MAY get stuck in said stock from the OFTEN ever present gaps involved while it is in this low volume stage
> 
> ...




Fair enough.

We like to leave the ramping to the other forums. They're so much better at it than we are.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well thanks but I dont even know what a ramp is




Here's a ramp I just invented:



> This baby is so undervalued even my grandma reckons it's a screaming buy! I'm backing up the truck to load up on this certain multi-bagger. It's going to the moon I tell ya! Get on board! Don't miss the train! Whooooosh! Toot toot!


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Here's a ramp I just invented:




Gotcha.....


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

Buy the Porsche 911 twin turbo Cabriolet . Jet black. Black leather interior. You will have more fun. Chick magnet. Better than Viagra. Better capital appreciation over a period of time. Not locked indoors staring at a screen waiting for the next "rumour" or "trend" or "spike". Wind in your hair. Better than sex. Buy it and get the government 50% tax deduction.


----------



## matty2.0 (15 July 2009)

Mate Porsche is almost going out of business. 

Get a Ferrari or a McClaren.


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

How cheap is this, look a million dollars, very tempted but the servicing would be horrific - 

http://www.carpoint.com.au/used-car/FERRARI/F355/Victoria/csn7382011.aspx?State=VIC


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Buy the Porsche 911 twin turbo Cabriolet . Jet black. Black leather interior. You will have more fun. Chick magnet. Better than Viagra. Better capital appreciation over a period of time. Not locked indoors staring at a screen waiting for the next "rumour" or "trend" or "spike". Wind in your hair. Better than sex. Buy it and get the government 50% tax deduction.




Thats a 996 but I think the Turbo's are fairly timeless, still pay almost $200k for that.


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

This IS cheap - 

http://www.carpoint.com.au/used-car/PORSCHE/911 CARRERA/Victoria/csn7078480.aspx?State=VIC


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

2009 Mercedes Benz (McLaren) SLR 500 = $507,500 PLUS ORC.

2009 Ferrari California = $302,510 PLUS ORC

2009 Porsche 911 twin turbo Cabriolet 450 V = $210,116 PLUS ORC

Based on price alone the Porsche wins hands down. Slight faster than both the Mclaren and the Ferrari. But only by .1 of a second to 100km/h


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> 2009 Mercedes Benz (McLaren) SLR 500 = $507,500 PLUS ORC.
> 
> 2009 Ferrari California = $302,510 PLUS ORC
> 
> ...




A 2009 twin turbo would cost twice that , where did you get that figure ?

Here's a goody - 

http://www.qsm.com.au/show_car.php?id=210


----------



## nunthewiser (15 July 2009)

what a bunch of posers!

buy a real car


----------



## Julia (15 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well thanks but I dont even know what a ramp is, unless it's for loading the Porsche I was going to buy onto a truck.
> 
> Not looking for specifics as I know giving advice is iffy but general stuff, I think the banks give good dividends etc so do they ?
> I guess it boils down the the miners and banks or Rio BHP and the big 4, I guess thats the safest and easiest or.............
> Maybe just drop the lot into an index fund , Vanguard ? but which one ?



I'm not sure about the banks quite yet, although I do hold WBC and MQG.
No intention of buying any others.

Some of the smaller companies have been doing quite well.  Maybe have a look at:
CPB
OKN
TRS
MND
UGL
WOR

And forget about the Porsche.  For comfort I'd rather a Merc or BMW any day.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thats a 996 but I think the Turbo's are fairly timeless, still pay almost $200k for that.




Ummm nope. Not 996. It's a 997 series. Still a 911 by model.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

Heres a fully optioned 2007 model with 17,000 kms on the clock

http://www.qsm.com.au/show_car.php?id=140

Note it has $45,000 worth of EXTRAS.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> what a bunch of posers!
> 
> buy a real car




Now that is a REAL Aussie Muscle Car. 6 cylinders to boot !

Valiant R/T 6 pack charger .... Hey Charger !


----------



## wonderrman (15 July 2009)

As if you wouldn't go for the Maserati. Bloody beautiful car.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

Bugger the shares .... just get this one: 1969 Mustang 428 Cobra Jet.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (15 July 2009)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT.....Aston Martin DBS all the way  or this http://www.qsm.com.au/show_car.php?id=165


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Ummm nope. Not 996. It's a 997 series. Still a 911 by model.




Thats a 996, note the headlights.


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

Julia said:


> I'm not sure about the banks quite yet, although I do hold WBC and MQG.
> No intention of buying any others.
> 
> Some of the smaller companies have been doing quite well.  Maybe have a look at:
> ...




Thanks Julia - this is what I have now - E500


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

Porsche is only 2 seats and I still use the back seat sometimes, not that comfortable for an everyday car either.
Now if I had more garage space ?
Probably better off renting one for the day sometimes.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thats a 996, note the headlights.




I bow to your superior knowledge on this matter. I dips me lid and my headlights to the 996 model I inadvertantly tried to pass off as a 997 model.


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2009)

Oh ... you want comfort? Comes with it's own golf course.


----------



## MrBurns (15 July 2009)

997 - First

996 - Second


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> do we have to give reasons for holds or can we just post "yeah bud MTS is great and gunna be a superstar after this long term sideways consolidation channel "
> 
> or is " yeah m8 i scored a few ABU recently and reckon there goin to the moon for no other reason than that i hold as a speccy punt"
> 
> gunna ask if we can have a ramp thread one day but just building up the courage to propose it first






nunthewiser said:


> geez your on the ball there joe
> 
> i only just finished typing that !
> 
> ...





wish i had 2 accounts so i could cheer myself on and tell me how great i am

and yes i still hold


----------



## geea (25 October 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Bugger the shares .... just get this one: 1969 Mustang 428 Cobra Jet.




I have to agree with trainspotter, i'm currently building 2 Mustangs. 
A 69 fastback restomod and a 70 Boss 302 clone. Nothing beats a good muscle car.
Heres the 69 being wheeled to the auto elec for complete new wiring. Should be finished early next year.




Geea.


----------



## bloomy88 (10 November 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Oh ... you want comfort? Comes with it's own golf course.




Ill take the golf cart with the golf course please


----------



## kenny (10 November 2009)

+1 Aston Martin for me I'm afraid.

As much as I like car discussions, did anyone actually answer the thread's original question? I'm curious how the answer may have changed from July and now.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2009)

kenny said:


> +1 Aston Martin for me I'm afraid.
> 
> As much as I like car discussions, did anyone actually answer the thread's original question? I'm curious how the answer may have changed from July and now.
> 
> ...




I answered the original question .....

It could have returned around 300% from when i mentioned it to around its peak ..... I did not sell at its peak but still returned 150%.... 

It is currently sitting on 3.4 and i have on close watch for a maybe re-entry at any given time when it shows me the way.


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

Julia said:


> I'm not sure about the banks quite yet, although I do hold WBC and MQG.
> No intention of buying any others.
> 
> Some of the smaller companies have been doing quite well.  Maybe have a look at:
> ...




Julia

IMO it would be pointles to buy those particular ones because they've already had good gains so big gains in the near future are questionable.

For example CPB has just about returned to the peak price it had in 2007/8 and then OKN has done something like 400% from it's low, TRS never fell enough and is back at its 2007 peak etc etc

UGL and WOR are still 50% down from their peak so they could be good candidates
Do you know of any other good underperformers?

cheers


----------



## gooner (15 November 2009)

Toot Toot. Train is leaving the station. Get on before you miss out. The following shares are gonna rocket. 10 baggers the lot of them.

Oops, that's right, no ramping.

They ain't making any more oil, so IMHO, energy shares, particularly oil and gas are the way to go. Once BRIC pick up and rest of the world follows, I expect to see POO back above US$100. Plenty of sites on peak oil and I'm a believer. In terms of blue chip exposure WPL and STO are good large capitalisation energy plays. Oil Search is also good, although more risk due to large PNG exposure. All three companies have large capital expenditure programs so further raisings possible, although OSH and STO recently completed capital raisings. At the speculative end, NXS has been hammered for various poor management decisions, but is now a producer and is looking to monetise assets. Fair value is well above current price based on any reasonable fundamental analysis.

I hold the shares mentioned above.

As for cars, a waste of money. Get a second hand Corolla - gets you from A to B just as well.


----------



## bloomy88 (15 November 2009)

gooner said:


> As for cars, a waste of money. Get a second hand Corolla - gets you from A to B just as well.




A normal corolla or a corolla like this?


----------



## gooner (15 November 2009)

bloomy88 said:


> A normal corolla or a corolla like this?




I was thinking of something more like this

http://www.toyota.co.jp/Museum/data_e/images/a03_09_3_1_2.jpg


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

gooner said:


> They ain't making any more oil, so IMHO, energy shares, particularly oil and gas are the way to go. Once BRIC pick up and rest of the world follows, I expect to see POO back above US$100. Plenty of sites on peak oil and I'm a believer. In terms of blue chip exposure WPL and STO are good large capitalisation energy plays. Oil Search is also good, although more risk due to large PNG exposure. All three companies have large capital expenditure programs so further raisings possible, although OSH and STO recently completed capital raisings. At the speculative end, NXS has been hammered for various poor management decisions, but is now a producer and is looking to monetise assets. Fair value is well above current price based on any reasonable fundamental analysis.
> .



Gooner
WPL has already come back strong, could still be ok as a long term hold?
The others seem already too expensive to me
Have you got a lot of NXS?
Is there a chance it will recover to it's pre 09 levels?
cheers


----------



## gooner (15 November 2009)

billv said:


> Gooner
> WPL has already come back strong, could still be ok as a long term hold?
> The others seem already too expensive to me
> Have you got a lot of NXS?
> ...




billv

WPL high 40's now, was 70's at peak so still some upside. STO is in a similar position - well off 2008 high's. OSH is an interesting one - I reduced exposure as I needed cash for something else. Good timing given the capital raising knocked a dollar off the share price. I think OSH still has good fundamentals but does have country risk. They all pay dividends though OSH is unfranked.

As for NXS, don't know about hitting record highs anytime soon, but a decent monetisation of Crux could easily see the price double from where it is now. I have about 5% of my non super investments in NXS, so a reasonable, but not excessive amount given NXS risk. I thought about buying more when it hit low 30's recently but kept the discipline and did not due to concentration risk. Missed out on last week's good run, but them's the breaks


----------



## CapnBirdseye (15 November 2009)

bloomy88 said:


> Ill take the golf cart with the golf course please




Yeah, I'd like to buy the golf course next to my folks place once day.  Really nice spot.  

Demolish the clubhouse and replant the forest.  Still, I'm not bitter.


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

gooner
what do you think of PLA ?
Anything else?
I've got a lazy $20K to spend


----------



## gooner (15 November 2009)

billv said:


> gooner
> what do you think of PLA ?
> Anything else?
> I've got a lazy $20K to spend




PLA is not a stock I follow, so no view at all on that one.

I quite like TLS - a bit boring, but I think it has hit its lows. Depends on whether you're a blue chip person or a speccy person. I keep mainly to blue chips but put a little aside for smaller stocks - challenge is getting good research on smaller stocks.

Depending on returns you are after, some of the hybrids are pretty good - major banks offer 3% over market rates and imho are very safe for the return.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 November 2009)

I hold PLA and biased bill .

Technically in a bewt uptrending TRADING CHANNEL which can be used for accumulation and skimming ........ 

Each to there own but when i rang Soros to let him know about PLA he certainly listened


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

gooner said:


> PLA is not a stock I follow, so no view at all on that one.
> 
> I quite like TLS - a bit boring, but I think it has hit its lows. Depends on whether you're a blue chip person or a speccy person. I keep mainly to blue chips but put a little aside for smaller stocks - challenge is getting good research on smaller stocks.
> 
> Depending on returns you are after, some of the hybrids are pretty good - major banks offer 3% over market rates and imho are very safe for the return.



Thanks, TLS has been coming down for years, I think it's time for it to come back. The banks have come up significantly already so I don't know if they are worth buying now. Energy and resource stocks would be my preference.


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I hold PLA and biased bill .
> Technically in a bewt uptrending TRADING CHANNEL which can be used for accumulation and skimming ........




Are you holding long term or trading it?
It's price is all over the place but seems to be going sideways and trending upwards


----------



## nunthewiser (15 November 2009)

billv said:


> Are you holding long term or trading it?
> It's price is all over the place but seems to be going sideways and trending upwards





Both ... i hold a parcel for a longer term hold and also trading the channel where instead of cash profits i keep stock instead to add to longer based holding.


This strategy may not suit some of the more text book types here but cant say that really bothers me ... each to there own i reckon.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2009)

billv said:


> Julia
> 
> IMO it would be pointles to buy those particular ones because they've already had good gains so big gains in the near future are questionable.



Really?  So how do you determine that a SP has reached its ultimate high?



> For example CPB has just about returned to the peak price it had in 2007/8 and then OKN has done something like 400% from it's low, TRS never fell enough and is back at its 2007 peak etc etc



So you consider a stock will never rise above its previous peak?

If you were to apply this principle to most shares at a given point in their history you could say the same thing.

Just to use a well known example:  RIO:  In 2007 the popular wisdom said it would not go to $100.  It had gone from around $30 in 2004 to around $90 2006/7.
It went to over $150 prior to the downturn late 2008.



> UGL and WOR are still 50% down from their peak so they could be good candidates
> Do you know of any other good underperformers?
> 
> cheers



Or they may turn into dogs.  How are you going to tell, given your previous criteria that if a stock has risen substantially, perhaps even passed its previous highs, it's therefore not worth buying????

Do I know of any other good underperformers?
I don't look for underperformers.  I look for stocks that are in a good uptrend.
You might like to buy the book "How to Profit in Bull and Bear Markets" by Stan Weinstein.  That would help you to understand the basics of price action.


----------



## billv (15 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Or they may turn into dogs.
> How are you going to tell, given your previous criteria that if a stock has risen substantially, perhaps even passed its previous highs, it's therefore not worth buying????
> .



 I can only tell from company persformance but even if a stock has risen substantially it could still be worth buying,
It depends on what people are looking for.
My motive is simple, I'm after stocks which have not recovered fully so that I can benefit from the upswing. At the same time, I also consider those safer to hold because it's unlikely that they'll fall below their 2008 lows


----------



## bloomy88 (16 November 2009)

CapnBirdseye said:


> Yeah, I'd like to buy the golf course next to my folks place once day.  Really nice spot.
> 
> Demolish the clubhouse and replant the forest.  Still, I'm not bitter.




Where abouts did they build the golf course? How long has it been there?


----------

